# programmsuche



## Biketrialtom (5. Juni 2004)

hi leute,
ich suche ein programm,mit welchen man gut übergänge programmieren kann,d.h.:

z.b. gibts 2 bilder. das eine sieht hellbraun aus,das andere ist nur dunkelbraun.jetzt soll daraus ein viedeo werden,welches das helle braun langsam in ein dunkles umwandelt und am schluss das zweite bild mit genau dieser braunstärke erreicht ist.

oder:
wie man sicher oft im tv gesehen hat, gibt es animationen. z.b. wird aus irgendeinem gesicht, langsam ein anderes. ohne dass einfach nur das anfangs und endbild hintereinander abgespielt wird.

wenn jemand ein solches programm kennt,was dies viell. ermöglicht oder zumind. annähernd an ein solches herankommt,wäre ich euch sehr verbunden,mir den namen des programms zu nennen.


danke
tschau
Alex


----------



## Consti (5. Juni 2004)

Schau doch mal bitte unter dem Post-Text-Fenster:


> Bitte achte unbedingt auf Deine Rechtschreibung [...]


Dankeschön!


Nun zu den Prgrammen:
Ich denke, dass du ein Morphprogramm meinst. Also einfach mal Googeln!
Gibbet bestimmt auch Freeware!


----------

